# Looking to buy an XL steel Spot Rocker



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello. I’m wanting to buy an XL steel Spot Rocker (frame or bike). If you or a buddy has one for sale please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Garradmiller (May 1, 2021)

What do you like about the steel Rocker over the Honey Badger?


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

I have never ridden the Honey Badger. I used to own a 2019 steel Spot Rocker but sold it. It was extremely supple compared to other hardtails that I have ridden. I regret selling it. I purchased the new carbon Spot Rocker and love it, however, the steel Rocker has a different ride feel that I miss. Do you own a Honey Badger?


----------



## cpboard (Dec 16, 2005)

Unfortunately I don’t have a steel Rocker, but curious if you are looking to sell your carbon frame?


----------



## Garradmiller (May 1, 2021)

SpotRockerFan said:


> I have never ridden the Honey Badger. I used to own a 2019 steel Spot Rocker but sold it. It was extremely supple compared to other hardtails that I have ridden. I regret selling it. I purchased the new carbon Spot Rocker and love it, however, the steel Rocker has a different ride feel that I miss. Do you own a Honey Badger?


 Just bought a honey badger that's currently in the mail. Was also looking at the rocker.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

cpboard said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a steel Rocker, but curious if you are looking to sell your carbon frame?
> 
> I love the rocker carbon frame. I wouldn't sell it unless someone offered me more than what it costs to buy a new frame. On Spots website it's going for $2,299. I saw on Denver Craigslist's a guy is selling his new XL rocker frame for $1,900. You might want to try him. I just love the carbon rocker too much to want to sale it. It climbs better and is faster than the steel rocker, but I feel like the steel rocker is more compliant/supple.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Garradmiller said:


> Just bought a honey badger that's currently in the mail. Was also looking at the rocker.


Awesome! Hope you enjoy it. I'm addicted to Spot bikes


----------

